# how safe



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys, my parents dont think its very safe for me to start reloading, im 14 years old, how safe do u think it is


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

reloading is very safe if you follow procedures. don't let your mind wander (girls ) take your time and get a good book and read it first. follow it religiously. good luck :thumb:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

At your age, the only way I would consider it safe, is if you have someone showing you what to do and supervising you. I wouldn't even consider letting a 14 year old learn how to reload on their own. It can be pretty dangerous if you don't understand what you are doing.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

How many of us have to side with you before your parents will say...."Oh, alright. I guess you can reload" ?

I've been doing this for almost 40 years and still make mistakes, and still learn something almost every day. But as stated, it's a VERY safe hobby, but it can bite you if you get careless. Especially with fast powders in Handgun cartridges where double charges will fit in a case. So supervision would be my recommendation.

And I hope we've helped to talk them into it 

I'm curious, do your parents let you shoot by yourself?


----------



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

yup they let me shoot by myself but i have to call them every hour that im out


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well they obviously believe you're mature and responsible, and they trust your judgement.

Don't give up hope!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I started to reload when I was 13 and was left to learn how through books by myself. you need to follow the load data exactly and start from the low end of the data and work up. One mistake I made that 1st year was I reloaded the same cases about 30 times until I had case head separation, it was sure a pain in the butt to get that ruptured case unstuck. There was no internet when I started and I didn't know anyone who reloaded so I was stuck getting all my info from an old speer reloading manual. If you have any questions ask someone who reloads that you trust and look it up on the web. Do not exceed the published reloading data and don't use data posted on the web unless it comes directly from the powder or bullet supplier.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

It is an inherently safe hobby, if the rules are followed to the letter. I see no problem with a 14 year old learning to reload, IF they have a mentor to learn from and observe BEFORE they attempt it on their own. And if they are mature enough to accept responsibility for their own actions.

3 guidelines: 
1. Keep your mind on what you are doing. Day dreaming can be trouble.
2. Reload for only one cartridge, using one powder, one primer type, one bullet brand, and one case brand, to reduce the chances
of a mistake to an absolute minimum. Use a slower burning powder for the cartridge to eliminate the possibility of a double charge.
3. Read. Study the process, then read some more, BEFORE attempting your first reloads. If you can explain the whole process to your parents, you will be ready to do it, and probably impress them enough to allow them to let you do it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If you were my 14 year old son I wouldn't allow you to reload on your own till I was dead. Your mind just wandered so much it scared the crap out of me.
If you were my 14 year old daughter I would let you reload as long as only I were in the room or you were alone. You had both feet on the ground and stuck with a project to completion.

So where are you, head in the clouds or feet on the ground? I don't see much difference in a 14 year old learning to reload from loading manuals that show each step in the process than a 21 year old learning.

There are steps I do not agree with like filling a whole block of cases with powder then installing the bullets. As soon as I drop the powder in a bullet get inserted and seated can't double charge a case doing that.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would agree that if you follow the rules of reloading, doing so at 14 yoa. is ok. Like alleyyooper I seat the bullet as soon as I drop the powder. I'll have a bunch of cases primed and ready, but I drop powder and then seat bullet before I move to the next case. Just my way of keeping track so I don't double charge a case.

huntin1


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'm 14 and i reload


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I would say under supervision initially would be my suggestion. That along with reloading for only ONE caliber, and after a charge of powder is thrown seat the bullet, then go on to the next case.

Everything has been covered fairly well here by other members, and yes even guys that have been reloading forever make mistakes, but if they are lucky it is not a serious mistake. If ever you are unsure about a loaded case or anything about it ether toss the case, or pull the bullet and do it over.

After you have proven to your parents that you can do this I'm sure they would allow it. It can be a very rewarding hobby, and along with reloading manuals, there are many other references for information. As you go along you may find that some different methods of loading are more suited for you than others. This having to do with case prep mainly. When you get down to the nuts and bolts of it, make sure everything is within specs, and you load an accurate charge of powder in your case and you should be fine.

If you can find a family friend or relative that reloads and learn the basics this would be a great idea. Maybe one of your parents should tag along too. If not there are videos on YouTube that show basics.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

It is not so much the age but a persons "attention to detail" that matters.
Technically we are setting off bombs right by our head. If done properly we accept the risk, but they are still controlled charges that must be respected. You must stay focused and concentrate and be detailed. 
You said "Hey guys, my parents dont think its very safe for me to start reloading, im 14 years old, how safe do u think it is"
Do your parents own a reloading set or are you going to buy your own?
Do you have a mentor that can show you a time or two?
I hunt with a 14 year old son of my girlfriends uberlibral boss that I have shown how to reload. Not sure I would let him experiment on his own.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like bulky ball powder. I can drop powder in 50 cases in about two minutes. Ball powders don't bridge and give you one case with a grain light, and drop the extra grain in the next case. As an extra precaution I us a good light to scan over them carefully to look for cases that show more or less powder. I'm getting a little forgetful and if I drop powder in one, then another and another that gives me 50 chances to forget to put powder in one. With bulky powder which fills my cases just to the bottom of the neck it is impossible for a double charge. Some of my loads the bullet compresses the powder. Those type would be hard to overload.

Others I load one at a time, and trickle charge with a scale for every round. I guess it depends on the type of load I am doing. I very rarely do 223, 44 mag, or 45 auto one at a time. However, I don't use fast powders that give me cheap loads. I like to be safe, and when I use a powder that fills a lot of the case there is far less chance for a dangerous load. I take steps to insure myself against getting to forgetful. I never use powders like Bullseye.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Reloading is no more dangerous than putting a 14 year old on a snowmobile un-supervised.

Theres a lot of guys three times your age reloading stuff that I wouldn't put in my rifle.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

WELL PUT! I'll agree with that statement. But there has been a few fatalities over in MN this year already the latest was with a kid and a parked semi. Brilliant!

Loading is very safe just do your homework about which powder to use, how much to use and maybe have someone show you the ropes for the first few rounds. It's not that hard, even a cave man could do it.

xdeano


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I posted this a couple of days ago. I dont know why it didnt go through. probably my pc. so here it is again.
I would say you should do just as I did. For my 12th birthday I think, All I wanted was a 12 ga. loader. My parents had my uncle (which had a gun shop. and I spent a lot of time around him while he was reloading shot shells,rifle shells, and pistol rounds).
They had him get and set up a mec 600jr for me in 12ga. he showed me the how too's and how not too's of the process. 
Then he watched me load a box or two. and I was on my way. I loaded a million rounds through my JR. and never once changed the set up. I loaded 1 1/8th ounce field loads. I used it until I was about mid twenties. then I didnt have time for hunting. just work. I bought another mec two years ago and started loading my own steel shot. It is a lot more trouble. but can be done. I have since purchased yet another mec. And this year I converted my old 600jr over to 20 ga. and my 14 year old daughter loads her own shells with it.

So to answer your question. Yes you can do it. But you do need some one that can set it up fine tune it and watch you making sure you are not going to blow up yourself or your gun. As has been said get a good loading book read it two or three times. then find a recipe you like and use exactly what it says. dont change anything. then go shoot what you made.

It is a great feeling to know that you took that animal with a shell you built yourself. and it is better than anything you could ever buy at the sporting goods store.

Have your parents help you with it. You can learn together and you will be fine.

I also like the snow mobile thing It is very true. good luck with it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yeah I was twelve in 75


----------

